# Patio floor cover



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Thinking about covering the concrete on my patio with.... I'm not sure. Looked at tile, flagstone and considering a product called carvestone. Obviously can't be slick and no more than 1 1/2 thick if flagstone. So far tile and flagstone are about the same cost, don't know about the carvestone yet...


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Forgot to ask if anyone has any experience with any of these ideas for a concrete cover.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

If your floor gets damp it will be slick as ice with most any type of tile. So choose wisely. If it does not get wet by the rain or humidity choose what ever appeals to you.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

My next door neighbor installed flagstone on his concrete patio. It cracked within couple of years. He ripped out the flagstone and replaced it with a wood deck. 

I think if flagstone/tile is used, the patio subfloor has to be built like a house foundation, not just a 4" thick pad without rebar and footing to prevent shifting.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

isn't travertine non-slip? it's nice too


----------



## trailboss (Dec 9, 2008)

Following. I need to do something similar and I'm not sure what material I want to use.


----------



## reelist (Jan 16, 2013)

*acid stain is an opt.*

I don't know if its slicker than plain concrete but think it would be. Haven't tried it or know of anyone.


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

How about that coolcrete stuff people put around pools and such.


----------



## shallowaterhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

I just covered my patio with carvestone. It isn't slick when wet, they do a great job of creating texture. Real happy with it. Cleans up easy with the sealer they apply.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Travertine is not a good material for outside projects. Just remember it is a porous limestone and will have to be cleaned frequently.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Slate . Home Depot has multi colored 12 X 12 for 1.25 SF, were doing ours now.


----------



## Cutbaits (Nov 13, 2012)

Had our done looks like knock down its great. Concrete creations houston 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stillgrinding (Aug 29, 2009)

How about SAFEFLOOR? Pretty pricey though!!!


----------

